# Maldini e Massara. Rinnovo biennale (e ufficiale).



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
*
SKY: L'annuncio venerdì mattina.*

News precedenti

Maldini all'uscita da Casa Milan alla GDS e agli altri giornalisti presenti:" tutto a posto, all'ultimo abbiamo rinnovato. Siamo contenti di essere qui e della stagione. Siamo contenti di programmare un futuro sempre vincente. Come sarà il Milan? Adesso vediamo, c'è tempo. Siamo partiti un po' in ritardo ma recupereremo. Sono molto felice".


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

Qualcuno ridendo e scherzando disse che il rinnovo sarebbe arrivato alle 23:59 del 30 giugno.

C'ha preso, praticamente...


----------



## El picinin (30 Giugno 2022)

Non aveva chiesto la luna , ma un minimo per continuare a sperare.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (30 Giugno 2022)

Avanti Paolo, avanti Milan


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ridendo e scherzando disse che il rinnovo sarebbe arrivato alle 23:59 del 30 giugno.
> 
> C'ha preso, praticamente...


Ormai sono il profeta di MW


----------



## FreddieM83 (30 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ormai sono il profeta di MW


Grande. Che profetizzi per il mercato?


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Maldini all'uscita da Casa Milan alla GDS e agli altri giornalisti presenti:" tutto a posto, all'ultimo abbiamo rinnovato. Siamo contenti di essere qui e della stagione. Siamo contenti di programmare un futuro sempre vincente. Come sarà il Milan? Adesso vediamo, c'è tempo. Siamo partiti un po' in ritardo ma recupereremo. Sono molto felice".


ora meglio lasciar parlare i fatti. finalmente.

ma non mi basta un bel sorriso, voglio (vogliamo) sapere cos'è successo.... non passa tutto in cavalleria.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Maldini all'uscita da Casa Milan alla GDS e agli altri giornalisti presenti:" tutto a posto, all'ultimo abbiamo rinnovato. Siamo contenti di essere qui e della stagione. Siamo contenti di programmare un futuro sempre vincente. Come sarà il Milan? Adesso vediamo, c'è tempo. Siamo partiti un po' in ritardo ma recupereremo. Sono molto felice".



I dettagli veri di questo tira e molla non ce li diranno mai. Li capiremo con i fatti e lo svolgersi degli eventi da qui a novembre, e dopo l'eventuale closing.

Ma adesso che questo circo indecoroso ha chiuso le tende, si pensi solo al mercato.


----------



## Brain84 (30 Giugno 2022)

Avendo contratto il covid, ho seguito la vicenda molto da vicino. Finalmente c'è stato questo agognato rinnovo. Spero che qualche giornalista chieda il perché di questo assurdo ritardo, ma sopratutto adesso è ora di sbloccare il mercato. Spero che Sanches sia rimasto in stand by nell'attesa del rinnovo.


----------



## PANDA82 (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Maldini all'uscita da Casa Milan alla GDS e agli altri giornalisti presenti:" tutto a posto, all'ultimo abbiamo rinnovato. Siamo contenti di essere qui e della stagione. Siamo contenti di programmare un futuro sempre vincente. Come sarà il Milan? Adesso vediamo, c'è tempo. Siamo partiti un po' in ritardo ma recupereremo. Sono molto felice".


Non vedevo l ora. 
Per me importantissimo che siano ancora in società. 
Meritavano più rispetto ed il fatto che sono rimasti é un segnale positivo!


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Maldini all'uscita da Casa Milan alla GDS e agli altri giornalisti presenti:" tutto a posto, all'ultimo abbiamo rinnovato. Siamo contenti di essere qui e della stagione. Siamo contenti di programmare un futuro sempre vincente. Come sarà il Milan? Adesso vediamo, c'è tempo. Siamo partiti un po' in ritardo ma recupereremo. Sono molto felice".


Tutto bene quel che finisce bene insomma.

Ora sotto col mercato perché c'è da fare. 

Comunque mi aspetto un'intervista seria a questo punto.


----------



## Mauricio (30 Giugno 2022)

Per correttezza però, se il mercato dovesse andare come sta procedendo ad oggi, mi aspetto critiche aspre a Maldini. Due anni + 1 non è molto, avrei fatto almeno 3 + 1 o di più. Se si vuole dare una parvenza di progetto a medio termine.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Maldini all'uscita da Casa Milan alla GDS e agli altri giornalisti presenti:" tutto a posto, all'ultimo abbiamo rinnovato. Siamo contenti di essere qui e della stagione. *Siamo contenti di programmare un futuro sempre vincente. *Come sarà il Milan? Adesso vediamo, c'è tempo. Siamo partiti un po' in ritardo ma recupereremo. Sono molto felice".



Massima fiducia in Maldini.


----------



## livestrong (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Maldini all'uscita da Casa Milan alla GDS e agli altri giornalisti presenti:" tutto a posto, all'ultimo abbiamo rinnovato. Siamo contenti di essere qui e della stagione. Siamo contenti di programmare un futuro sempre vincente. Come sarà il Milan? Adesso vediamo, c'è tempo. Siamo partiti un po' in ritardo ma recupereremo. Sono molto felice".


In sostanza ha smentito chi diceva che stavano comunque lavorando e portando avanti trattative... Comunque bene così, era ora


----------



## danjr (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Maldini all'uscita da Casa Milan alla GDS e agli altri giornalisti presenti:" tutto a posto, all'ultimo abbiamo rinnovato. Siamo contenti di essere qui e della stagione. Siamo contenti di programmare un futuro sempre vincente. Come sarà il Milan? Adesso vediamo, c'è tempo. Siamo partiti un po' in ritardo ma recupereremo. Sono molto felice".


Ha lottato per noi fino all'ultimo, probabilmente per ottenere qualcosa in più per questo mercato


----------



## Didaco (30 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ormai sono il profeta di MW



Ti stai ritagliando un nuovo ruolo dopo una brillante carriera da ceo dell'album della gnocca


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2022)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Avendo contratto il covid, ho seguito la vicenda molto da vicino. Finalmente c'è stato questo agognato rinnovo. Spero che qualche giornalista chieda il perché di questo assurdo ritardo, ma sopratutto adesso è ora di sbloccare il mercato. Spero che Sanches sia rimasto in stand by nell'attesa del rinnovo.



Io mi sono fatto un'idea, poi che sia giusta o sbagliata non lo so. 

Oggi Maldini riporta a Gazidis che riporta a sua volta alla proprietà. 

A novembre Ivan quasi sicuramente lascia, al suo posto chi arriva? Con chi si dovrà rapportare Maldini? Andrà d'accordo? In tutti questi dubbi, può essere lecito Paolo abbia chiesto non ci siano sorprese, che vuole rapportarsi direttamente con la proprietà senza avere un tramite che ad oggi è mister X. 

Opinione mia....


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2022)

Il rinnovo di Maldini non piacerà a ladri e m…


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2022)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Ti stai ritagliando un nuovo ruolo dopo una brillante carriera da ceo dell'album della gnocca


Nessun ruolo purtroppo potrà mai avere lo stesso prestigio di quello


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> In sostanza ha smentito chi diceva che stavano comunque lavorando e portando avanti trattative... Comunque bene così, era ora


In che senso? Perché i meeting continui ed Origi sono immaginari? 

Ha detto che sono "un po' in ritardo", che vuol dire tutto e nulla, mica ha detto che han smesso di lavorare.


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Giugno 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Per correttezza però, se il mercato dovesse andare come sta procedendo ad oggi, mi aspetto critiche aspre a Maldini. Due anni + 1 non è molto, avrei fatto almeno 3 + 1 o di più. Se si vuole dare una parvenza di progetto a medio termine.


Tanto tra 2 anni se le cose andranno bene Cardinale ci rivende al miglior offerente,se dovessero andare male Elliott si riprende il Milan per 2 rate del finanziamento non pagate...
E si tornerà al punto di partenza...
Un loop...
Dai a parte gli scherzi godiamoci maldini ancora lì a garantire continuità, e per farsi perdonare domani annuncia dybala,sanches ,asensio e ci dimentichiamo tutti del brutto periodo passato...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> In sostanza ha smentito chi diceva che stavano comunque lavorando e portando avanti trattative... Comunque bene così, era ora



Esatto. Perlomeno le trattative importanti e decisive.
E se devo fare il c.agacazzi, non mi sembra nemmeno troppo allegro. Lo dice anche ..."sono felice, anche se magari non si vede".
Ma forse sarà semplicemente stanco, e immagino imbarazzato anche lui per questa situazione.

Va beh, conta solo una cosa, adesso: da domani mercato. Intendo mercato serio.


----------



## livestrong (30 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> In che senso? Perché i meeting continui ed Origi sono immaginari?
> 
> Ha detto che sono "un po' in ritardo", che vuol dire tutto e nulla, mica ha detto che han smesso di lavorare.


Origi potrebbero pure averlo chiuso prima della fine del campionato. Trovo inverosimile che in questo periodo, da dirigenti notoriamente in scadenza, abbiano portato avanti trattative sostanziali. Ma d'altronde vabbè, le dichiarazioni sono lì. Ognuno le interpreti come vuole


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> *SKY: L'annuncio venerdì mattina.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Giugno 2022)

Che sofferenza,ora sotto col mercato e andiamo ad alzare l'ottava


----------



## Raryof (30 Giugno 2022)

Io non avevo dubbi ma il fatto che l'abbiano tirata per le lunghe significa che Paolo non ha firmato perché eccitato dalle vittorie o per via del classico celodurismo e schienadrittismo cosmico, ha voluto stanarli sin da subito per capire le funzionalità del progetto e per non star lì a parare le chiappe a gente che avrebbe potuto usarlo come marionetta in cambio di un buon posto da dirigente nel suo Milan, gente che tra l'altro era lì ma senza ruolo o con ruoli poco chiari.
La cessione a RedBird non ha fatto altro che alimentare i dubbi e infatti siamo arrivati all'ultimo secondo utile, adesso però c'è un mercato importante da fare e 120 mln da spendere in maniera chiara e decisa.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Giugno 2022)

Non so se avete visto l intervista di Maldini fuori dalla sede... Ma secondo me la trattativa l ha portata avanti a calci e pugni.... Era letteralmente cotto


----------



## livestrong (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Esatto. Perlomeno le trattative importanti e decisive.
> E se devo fare il c.agacazzi, non mi sembra nemmeno troppo allegro. Lo dice anche ..."sono felice, anche se magari non si vede".
> Ma forse sarà semplicemente stanco, e immagino imbarazzato anche lui per questa situazione.
> 
> Va beh, conta solo una cosa, adesso: da domani mercato. Intendo mercato serio.


Anche perché alla fin fine la faccia coi tifosi ce la mette sempre lui. Il gazzosa parla solo quando si vince, Scaroni parla solo dello stadio.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Che sofferenza,ora sotto col mercato e andiamo ad alzare l'ottava



Non mi dire che hai temuto che Maldini mollasse? Non era colpa sua se non si faceva mercato?


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> In sostanza ha smentito chi diceva che stavano comunque lavorando e portando avanti trattative... Comunque bene così, era ora



L'unica cosa che non potevano fare era secondo me chiudere trattative, tranne Origi per il quale c'era già un pre-contratto in atto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I dettagli veri di questo tira e molla non ce li diranno mai. Li capiremo con i fatti e lo svolgersi degli eventi da qui a novembre, e dopo l'eventuale closing.
> 
> Ma adesso che questo circo indecoroso ha chiuso le tende, si pensi solo al mercato.


io credo che anche con i fatti ognuno avrà la sua interpretazione.


----------



## Didaco (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> *SKY: L'annuncio venerdì mattina.*
> 
> ...


Per me è come aver vinto un secondo scudetto


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> *SKY: L'annuncio venerdì mattina.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Giugno 2022)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non so se avete visto l intervista di Maldini fuori dalla sede... Ma secondo me la trattativa l ha portata avanti a calci e pugni.... Era letteralmente cotto



Io l'ho visto molto sorridente, felice e soddisfatto. Le premesse sembrano buone e pare l'abbia spuntata lui alla fine


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> In che senso? Perché i meeting continui ed Origi sono immaginari?
> 
> Ha detto che sono "un po' in ritardo", che vuol dire tutto e nulla, mica ha detto che han smesso di lavorare.


una stoccatina a gazzosa...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non mi dire che hai temuto che Maldini mollasse? Non era colpa sua se non si faceva mercato?


Io non davo la colpa lui per il non mercato,mi diedero fastidio alcune dichiarazioni tipo "non è il Milan di Berlusconi " tutto qua....ma so che ha dovuto fare le nozze coi fichi secchi


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2022)

È stato un mese difficile. Ci sono state legittimamente opinioni diverse sul comportamento di Maldini. Ora il rinnovo è arrivato e bisogna solo augurarsi che si attui un mercato degno del Milan.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> *SKY: L'annuncio venerdì mattina.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Io non davo la colpa lui per il non mercato,mi diedero fastidio alcune dichiarazioni tipo "non è il Milan di Berlusconi " tutto qua.*...ma so che ha dovuto fare le nozze coi fichi secchi*



Quello che dovrebbero ricordare tutti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> *SKY: L'annuncio venerdì mattina.*
> 
> ...


*
Gazzetta: Dopo la conferma di Maldini l'annuncio ufficiale non è arrivato perché manca la controfirma della proprietà, ma a questo punto si tratta di un tecnicismo che non impedisce di ritenere conclusa la storia.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Dopo la conferma di Maldini l'annuncio ufficiale non è arrivato perché manca la controfirma della proprietà, ma a questo punto si tratta di un tecnicismo che non impedisce di ritenere conclusa la storia.*



Comunque che gente questa... che gente....


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I dettagli veri di questo tira e molla non ce li diranno mai. Li capiremo con i fatti e lo svolgersi degli eventi da qui a novembre, e dopo l'eventuale closing.
> 
> Ma adesso che questo circo indecoroso ha chiuso le tende, si pensi solo al mercato.


Non ci diranno nulla ma si vedrà molto presto come stanno le cose.


----------



## davidelynch (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> *SKY: L'annuncio venerdì mattina.*
> 
> ...


Dopo questo spettacolo indegno mi auguro ci sia un mercato all'altezza, davvero un teatrino imbarazzante.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2022)

Mah, vedremo.

Io non ero molto tranquillo, e non lo sono del tutto nemmeno adesso. Finché non c'è la sicurezza di una proprietà di un certo tipo sarò sempre nervoso.

Se ci hanno messo così tanto vuol dire che il formalismo del rinnovo è complesso e ricco di aspetti che sicuramente non saranno volti a facilitare Maldini. Probabilmente gli hanno messo di fronte un percorso ad ostacoli, e si saranno premuniti per non dargli troppo potere.

Quindi questo mi porta a pensare che non sarà facile la strada, a partire da questo mercato.

Poi due anni con opzione. Vabbè, speriamo siano sufficienti per arrivare a risultati di prestigio in CL.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> *SKY: L'annuncio venerdì mattina.*
> 
> ...


Maledetti. Ci hanno fatto penare


----------



## Maurizio91 (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> "Siamo partiti un po' in ritardo ma recupereremo".


Per me questa frase è indicativa, dato che è Paolo Maldini in persona a dire che il ritardo esiste e il danno è stato creato, che non è stata un'idea soggettiva di noi tifosi.
Spero nel recupero, vediamo


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, vedremo.
> 
> Io non ero molto tranquillo, e non lo sono del tutto nemmeno adesso. Finché non c'è la sicurezza di una proprietà di un certo tipo sarò sempre nervoso.
> 
> ...



Si poteva evitare il teatrino ma l’importante è non aver interrotto il percorso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> *SKY: L'annuncio venerdì mattina.*
> 
> ...



Traduco per chi non capisce tra le righe : Alla fine dopo settimane intere di battibecchi, cercando di far capire a questi incapaci che il momento è ora, sono riuscito a portare a casa il minimo sindacale per portare avanti il progetto sportivo. Gli ho fatto presente (cito testuale "Siamo contenti della stagione") che noi il nostro l'abbiamo fatto, oltre le più roose aspettative.
Sti scemi hanno fatto perdere tempo importante, ma faremo del nostro meglio per recuperare. 


Per fortuna Paolo ha tenuto duro, ma la situazione è poco piacevole e il clima non dei migliori all'interno delle 4 mura milaniste.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Giugno 2022)

Ragazzi io non conosco Maldini, anche perché vi posso assicurare che se lo conoscessi non starei qui a scrivere ma gli starei accozzato come una bimba di 5 anni con Elsa di Frozen 
Ma si vedeva palesemente un notevole imbarazzo.
Se poi dice di essere contento, voglio crederci.

Ora sotto col mercato... Acerbi, Milenkovic, Baselli


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Giugno 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Per correttezza però, se il mercato dovesse andare come sta procedendo ad oggi, mi aspetto critiche aspre a Maldini. Due anni + 1 non è molto, avrei fatto almeno 3 + 1 o di più. Se si vuole dare una parvenza di progetto a medio termine.


Infatti da parte mia non ci saranno sconti. Maldini ha detto che avremmo necessitato di tre grandi giocatori. Sse arriveranno bene, vuol dire che si è fatto valere in fase di rinnovo di contratto e quindi bravo, altrimenti criticherò anche lui


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Traduco per chi non capisce tra le righe : Alla fine dopo settimane intere di battibecchi, cercando di far capire a questi incapaci che il momento è ora, sono riuscito a portare a casa il minimo sindacale per portare avanti il progetto sportivo. Gli ho fatto presente (cito testuale "Siamo contenti della stagione") che noi il nostro l'abbiamo fatto, oltre le più roose aspettative.
> Sto scemi hanno fatto perdere tempo importante, ma faremo del nostro meglio per recuperare"



Non hanno nemmeno voglia di scrivere il comunicato, pur sapendo della figuraccia di melma di arrivare all'ultimo secondo del 30 giugno... rimandano il comunicato a dopo la scadenza, veramente la faccia come il deretano senza rispetto per i tifosi.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> *SKY: L'annuncio venerdì mattina.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Masanijey (30 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io non conosco Maldini, anche perché vi posso assicurare che se lo conoscessi non starei qui a scrivere ma gli starei accozzato come una bimba di 5 anni con Elsa di Frozen
> Ma si vedeva palesemente un notevole imbarazzo.
> Se poi dice di essere contento, voglio crederci.
> 
> Ora sotto col mercato... Acerbi, Milenkovic, Baselli


Ho notato la stessa cosa, e anche altro. Ma non lo dico che è meglio.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non hanno nemmeno voglia di scrivere il comunicato, pur sapendo della figuraccia di melma di arrivare all'ultimo secondo del 30 giugno... rimandano il comunicato a dopo la scadenza, veramente la faccia come il deretano senza rispetto per i tifosi.



Rabbini da "compro oro", banchieri, tifosi dello Scarsenal.
Praticamente gente che di calcio ne sa meno di me di biologia molecolare.
Questo abbiamo, in società.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non hanno nemmeno voglia di scrivere il comunicato, pur sapendo della figuraccia di melma di arrivare all'ultimo secondo del 30 giugno... rimandano il comunicato a dopo la scadenza, veramente la faccia come il deretano senza rispetto per i tifosi.



Non solo non hanno voglia di scrivere il comunicato, non lo nascondono nemmeno.

A questi gli girano le [email protected] in maniera vorticosa, altroché. Questa dello scudetto non ci voleva, non ci voleva proprio, staranno pensando mentre schiumano di rabbia.

Tutto questo ritardo, il coma profondo della comunicazione assente. Hanno parlato in maniera eloquente anche senza dire una parola.

Temo ritorsioni, e sono sicuro che in qualche modo ce la faranno pagare. O meglio, gliela faranno pagare a Maldini. Non sono per niente fiducioso, a parte Paolo e la truppa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Dopo la conferma di Maldini l'annuncio ufficiale non è arrivato perché manca la controfirma della proprietà, ma a questo punto si tratta di un tecnicismo che non impedisce di ritenere conclusa la storia.*


fosse così vuol dire che quello che la tirava lunga era lui.
sicuramente ci faranno sapere i perchè


----------



## Blu71 (1 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non solo non hanno voglia di scrivere il comunicato, non lo nascondono nemmeno.
> 
> A questi gli girano le [email protected] in maniera vorticosa, altroché. Questa dello scudetto non ci voleva, non ci voleva proprio, staranno pensando mentre schiumano di rabbia.
> 
> ...



Io penso che se alla fine il rinnovo è arrivato è perché c’è stato un compromesso accettabile da tutti. Ora bisogna pensare a rinforzare il Milan.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io penso che se alla fine il rinnovo è arrivato è perché c’è stato un compromesso accettabile da tutti. Ora bisogna pensare a rinforzare il Milan.



Sì, certo, lo spero anch'io. Mi secca non essere proprio entusiasta, credimi.

Io parlo così anche per non alimentare troppo le aspettative, dovremmo sapere come vanno certe cose.

Abbiamo appena sperimentato qualcosa che 30 giorni fa sembrava impossibile.

Quindi, adesso guardiamo avanti, ok, ma un'occhiata anche al posteriore diamola spesso.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> *SKY: L'annuncio venerdì mattina.*
> 
> ...


Alleluia

Ci hanno fatto penare


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> *SKY: L'annuncio venerdì mattina.*
> 
> ...


Io sono molto contento e mi sento di nuovo in modalità "Campioni d'Italia" ON. 
Buonanotte a tutti e Forza Milan!


----------



## Viulento (1 Luglio 2022)

Finalmente!!!!

Quindi i 3 top player arriveranno sicuramente, parola di garante.

Ora bisogna solo indovinare quali e in che zone del campo.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Luglio 2022)

La Gazzetta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Luglio 2022)

“Tutto a posto“  Ma dai ma veramente Paolo? Non prenderci in giro. Se fosse stato tutto a posto avresti firmato giorni se non mesi prima.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Paolo Maldini e Ricky Massara hanno firmato un contratto di due anni col Milan.
> 
> *SKY: L'annuncio venerdì mattina.*
> 
> ...


Voglio provare a credere, con grande fatica, che in realtà ormai sia una sorta di gioco che facciamo.. Lasciare che i giornali ci spalino melma addosso per poi fargli fare la figuraccia ogni volta.. 

Ma temo sia più che c'erano grosse divergenze sanate alla meno peggio all'ultimo..


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> “Tutto a posto“  Ma dai ma veramente Paolo? Non prenderci in giro. Se fosse stato tutto a posto avresti firmato giorni se non mesi prima.


Lascia perdere, ascolta me. Goditi il calciomercato.


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2022)

Bene. Benissimo.
La partenza di Paolo e Ricky sarebbe stata devastante.
Ora speriamo che Paolo abbia raggiunto gli obiettivi sulla sua operatività.
Speriamo che si possa muovere più velocemente e con più autonomia.

Dai Paolo, portaci questi 3-4 giocatori che ci mancano.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Luglio 2022)

Benissimo così. L'addio dei due avrebbe avuto effetti devastanti e sarebbe stato cattivo segnale verso la nuova (?) proprietà. Certo, tutta questa titubanza, unita alle occasioni di mercato sfumate e agli acquisti delle rivali, non è che faccia ben sperare.
Vediamo ora come va il mercato.


----------



## marra87 (1 Luglio 2022)

Mamma mia che spavento. Perdere Paolo sarebbe stata la pietra tombale su tutto il progetto. Speriamo che sia riuscito ad ottenere più autonomia e di divertirci sul mercato; questi giorni per noi milanisti sono stati terribili. Ora proviamo a guardare avanti con positività.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Benissimo così. L'addio dei due avrebbe avuto effetti devastanti e sarebbe stato cattivo segnale verso la nuova (?) proprietà. Certo, tutta questa titubanza, unita alle occasioni di mercato sfumate e agli acquisti delle rivali, non è che faccia ben sperare.
> Vediamo ora come va il mercato.


No fratello, non farti tirare in mezzo a quel loop li. Oggi è il primo Luglio, se un giocatore voleva venire al Milan aspettava senza problemi. Se è andato altrove è perché li ci voleva già andare.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No fratello, non farti tirare in mezzo a quel loop li. Oggi è il primo Luglio, se un giocatore voleva venire al Milan aspettava senza problemi. Se è andato altrove è perché li ci voleva già andare.


Beh, però penso che con Maldini e Massara a pieno regime e magari una cessione societaria già perfezionata sarebbe stato più facile chiudere.
Da quel che di dice, Botman e Sanches erano trattative molto ben avviate da un pezzo.
Poi pazienza, speriamo arrivi gente più forte, tipo quando ci hanno snobbato Simakan e Kabak.


----------



## Masanijey (1 Luglio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Finalmente!!!!
> 
> Quindi i 3 top player arriveranno sicuramente, parola di garante.
> 
> Ora bisogna solo indovinare quali e in che zone del campo.


Occhio! Nell'intervista non ha mai detto che sarebbe rimasto solo con 3 acquisti. Non so perché ci sia questa convinzione.
Io sono felice, ma per questo mercato non mi aspetto chissà che


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Luglio 2022)

Mi è sembrato un po' scazzato quando ha risposto alle domande dei giornalisti, speriamo bene. La sua permanenza mi tranquillizza.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Luglio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Benissimo così. L'addio dei due avrebbe avuto effetti devastanti e sarebbe stato cattivo segnale verso la nuova (?) proprietà. Certo, tutta questa titubanza, unita alle occasioni di mercato sfumate e agli acquisti delle rivali, non è che faccia ben sperare.
> Vediamo ora come va il mercato.



Per ora di sfumato c'è solo Botman.
E mi sembra abbastanza evidente che lo stipendio che prende lì da noi se lo sognava, almeno per ora.
Vediamo se per Sanches sarà lo stesso.


----------

